

A Linear Clock - RiderOfGiraffes
http://home.tiscali.nl/annejan/swf/timeline.swf

======
Khao
You won't be able to use this clock on December 31st to see it switch year
since 2004 comes after 2010 :( There should always be an extra year after the
current year.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Actually there's a better version here: <http://www.beeks.eu/>

That version fixes the problem with the year.

